# Hey you guys smell that?



## Duality Jack (Jan 23, 2010)

_*Smells like... Like...*_
[yt]kPQR-OsH0RQ[/yt]





Oh how i love thee Nirvana


----------



## Hanazawa (Jan 23, 2010)

[yt]AAu7I6BKU50[/yt]


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 23, 2010)

wait what? nice voice missing the kick my fav has


----------



## Hanazawa (Jan 23, 2010)

her more kicky version got baleeted from yewtewb :[


----------



## Takun (Jan 23, 2010)

[yt]cN4V5XjyR6s[/yt]


I like the original.  C:

There all fixed


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 23, 2010)

Hanazawa said:


> her more kicky version got baleeted from yewtewb :[


daym! I would love to see that.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 23, 2010)

[yt]kQeWvFPb5zA[/yt]


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 23, 2010)

Why are you taking this off topic?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 23, 2010)

wut.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 23, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> [yt]kQeWvFPb5zA[/yt]




http://rlv.zcache.com/congratulations_you_win_the_internet_postcard-p239869983564094875qibm_400.jpg


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 23, 2010)

[yt]FklUAoZ6KxY[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Jan 23, 2010)

ok

thanks


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 23, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FklUAoZ6KxY&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FklUAoZ6KxY&hl=en_GB&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>




```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=[I][B]kPQR-OsH0RQ[/B][/I]
[yt[B][COLOR=Red].[/COLOR][/B]][I][B]kPQR-OsH0RQ[/B][/I][/yt]

without the [B][COLOR=Red]. [/COLOR][/B]
```

EDIT: Nvm


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Ace!  ^_^


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 23, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Thanks Ace!  ^_^


np


----------



## Thatch (Jan 23, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> [yt]FklUAoZ6KxY[/yt]



This is the best, hands down.


----------



## Viva (Jan 23, 2010)

This thread is begging for lynyrd skynyrd.  Someone post it. I'm too lazy to


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 23, 2010)

Goddamnit.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 23, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Why are you taking this off topic?



Because Klaus Nomi is the winner.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 23, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Because Klaus Nomi is the winner.



Was that the one who did, "Ding dong the wicked witch is dead" or something along those lines?


----------



## Jelly (Jan 23, 2010)

Our newspaper had a section in Fashion and Culture dedicated to how "grunge is back, but not as grungy."

And all I can think is "what's grunge? Grunge is an $84 flannel shirt."
i remember being a stupid kid with my torn jeans and "everything that isn't stupid is gay attitude."

i loved when they interviewed that one guy in the Seattle town and he said that "tom tom club" means something lame and boring
that's great
tom tom club


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 23, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Was that the one who did, "Ding dong the wicked witch is dead" or something along those lines?



Yes. He also did a cover of The Twist among other songs (especially the Cold Song).


----------

